# Big Ones Biting Now Here!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Couple of our locals hit Lake Jordan near Raleigh and had a great day. Throwing shallow square bills, they got ten bass on a chilly, bluebird sky day after a cold front, including an 8 pound, 13 ounce fish, and an 11 pound 8 ounce giant. Jordan is known for big bass, like its sister lake Shearon Harris.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

wow


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Are these Ohio bass?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Earthworms said:


> Are these Ohio bass?


No. North carolina bass.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Absolutely awesome! Those bass would be chasing muskies back here lol...not really but would be cool.

Don


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Funny though how they got them on conditions all logic says stay home..Bluebird skies, 15 mph northwest breeze, and air temp of 52f. If anyone would like to make a trip down here for a good shot at a trophy bass, the lakes I would suggest are Lake Jordan, Shearon Harris Lake, and Falls lake just west of Raleigh. All three harbor huge bass, and are within 20 minutes of Raleigh and Durham, Chapel Hill. All three have given up 14 pound plus fish over the years.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think with any wind under 15 mph is good for all types of species. Gets the bait fish gills and smaller fish moving around and sometimes bunched up for protection. Some of my best catches have come with a little chop in the water.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

True. I like a bit of a chop myself. But this 15 mph wind was steady, and gusting to 25 at times.
This my favorite time of year, and I have not had time to wet a hook..


----------

